# hace mucho tiempo...



## Johnny123

Hola otra vez!


No he entendido bien como traducir "It was a long time, It has been.., etc.
Sé que se usa "hacer" pero...

Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veo*
Hace mucho tiempo que no *te he visto*
Hace mucho tiempo que no *te vi*
Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veía*

*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veo*
*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te he visto*
*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te vi*
*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veía*

*Ha hacido *mucho tiempo que no* te veo?*

Ok, creo que me han comprendido mi pregunta

Chao!


----------



## FJaviD

I have pointed out with  and  what is right and wrong in Spanish
I'm going to try to translate them into English, but, please, let me know if they make sense in english, ok?

Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veo*
It's been a long time I don't see you...

Hace mucho tiempo que no *te he visto*
It's been a long time I haven't seen you

Hace mucho tiempo que no *te vi*

Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veía*
It's been a long time I didn't see you

*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veo*
*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te he visto*
*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te vi *All three* *

*Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veía*
It had been a long time I didn't see you

*Ha hacido *mucho tiempo que no* te veo? *(It's wrong!)


----------



## HippoManiac

Johnny123 said:


> Hola otra vez!
> 
> 
> No he entendido bien como traducir "It was a long time, It has been.., etc.
> Sé que se usa "hacer" pero...
> 
> Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veo *
> Hace mucho tiempo que no *te he visto *
> Hace mucho tiempo que no *te vi*
> Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veía*
> 
> *Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veo*
> *Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te he visto*
> *Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te vi*
> *Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veía *
> 
> *Ha hacido *mucho tiempo que no* te veo?*
> 
> Ok, creo que me han comprendido mi pregunta
> 
> Chao!


 
Las otras son incorrectas (no hay concordancia verbal).
*Hacido* no existe.


----------



## Johnny123

Hola!!!
Thank you so much!

actually, I'm not an englishspeaker (I'm from Norway) 
But this sentence_..."It's been a long time I don't see you_..."
I don't know if it's right...
I think I would say_ "I haven't seen you for a long time"_ or something like that.

Lets wait for an american to help us!
But thank you for correcting my spanish!!


----------



## HippoManiac

Long time no see.  (colloquial)
It's been a long time since I last saw you. 
I haven't seen you in a long time. 
It's been a long time I don't see you


----------



## jess oh seven

FJaviD said:


> I have pointed out with  and  what is right and wrong in Spanish
> I'm going to try to translate them into English, but, please, let me know if they make sense in english, ok?
> 
> Hace mucho tiempo que no *te veo*
> It's been a long time I don't see *saw* you...
> 
> Hace mucho tiempo que no *te he visto*
> *I haven't seen you in/for a long time*
> 
> *Hacía* mucho tiempo que no *te veía*
> It had been a long time *since I'd seen you*


----------



## DanielaKlein

Mhh... no entiendo mucho de la gramática inglesa por eso no estoy segura de si lo he comprendido.

Si digo: 

Hace mucho tiempo que no te veo. (significa que todavía no lo he visto, p.e. hablo con él por teléfono)

Hace mucho tiempo que no te he visto (significa que ya lo he visto, p.e. me encuentro con él en el supermercado y yo digo: "Hace mucho tiempo que no te he visto" pero justo en este momento lo veo.

¿Cuándo digo "hacía mucho tiempo que no te veía?

No sé si mis pensamientos son correctos. Espero alguien pueda corregirme.



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Martin Ødegaard

DanielaKlein said:


> Hace mucho tiempo que no te he visto (significa que ya lo he visto, p.e. me encuentro con él en el supermercado y yo digo: "Hace mucho tiempo que no te he visto" pero justo en este momento lo veo.
> 
> ¿Cuándo digo "hacía mucho tiempo que no te veía?



Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te veo. -  generalmente se dice cuando no se está viendo a la otra persona
Hace/Hacía mucho (tiempo) que no te veía. -  cuando te encuentras a la otra persona
Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te he visto. -  no se dice y suena mal

En tu ejemplo de encontrarse a alguien en el supermercado, lo más habitual es decir "Hace/Hacía mucho (tiempo) que no te veía".

En la lengua hablada la palabra "tiempo" se omite muy frecuentemente en todas estas expresiones.

No sé si estas apreciaciones concuerdan o no con lo que dicen los libros de gramática; tan solo reflejan "mi manera de hablar español".


----------



## flipside

Según tenía entendido, todas estas frases son más o menos intercambiables. No es cierto?

Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te veo.
Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te he visto.
No te he visto desde hace mucho (tiempo).
No te veo desde hace mucho (tiempo).


----------



## Martin Ødegaard

flipside said:


> Según tenía entendido, todas estas frases son más o menos intercambiables. No es cierto?
> 
> Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te veo.
> Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te he visto.
> No te he visto desde hace mucho (tiempo).
> No te veo desde hace mucho (tiempo).



En España las dos frases marcadas nunca las he oído y si las oyera me sonaría raro.

Hay  muchas estructuras en las que en inglés se utiliza el present perfect y  en español el presente de indicativo. Muchos españoles dicen en inglés  cosas como:

It's the first time he drives a car. (Porque en español se usa el presente: "Es la primera vez que conduce un coche".)
He is in hospital since Monday. (Porque en español se usa el presente: "Está en el hospital desde el lunes".)

Esto  me parece lo mismo pero en sentido opuesto: calco del inglés al  español. De todas formas, sería interesante conocer la opinión de hispanohablantes al otro lado del charco.


----------



## flipside

Gracias, Martin.  Una búsqueda en Google muestra que tienes toda la razón.


----------



## SevenDays

No sé si será un uso regional, quizás exclusivo de Latino América, pero no es del todo raro ver "hace tiempo que no te *he visto*". "Veo" ("que no te *veo*") es _presente_, pero "he visto" tiene_ relación con el presente_, con el momento del habla. Siempre andamos intercambiando tiempos verbales (tiempos que son, en realidad, relativos); usamos el presente con valor de pasado, el imperfecto como presente, etc., por lo que en teoría nada impediría el uso del pretérito perfecto con valor de presente para dar más _afectividad, subjetividad, expresividad_ al mensaje (algo que ya es más común en la narración: _Te cuento. Empieza el partido. Messi toma el balón, y, hombre, ha sacado un remate que deja parado al arquero. ¡Qué golazo!_). Eso sí, vale la pena decir que en el ejemplo que nos concierne hay un porqué para el uso del presente: la expresión "hace tiempo" no precisa cuánto tiempo ha pasado (se entiende que es "mucho" tiempo), y esa "atemporalidad" (algo ajeno a un período específico) es típica del tiempo presente: _hace tiempo que no te *veo*_.

Saludos


----------



## flipside

Gracias por la explicación, Sevendays. Tu ejemplo me hizo sonreír. Leí hace mucho un artículo que hacía referencia a la manera de hablar que tienen los futbolistas ingleses como "the footballers' tense".  Creo que hablan igual en cualquier idioma.

"... and he's knocked it out to Smith on the wing. Smithy's gone down the wing like the wind; he leaves the fullback for dead and knocks in a wicked cross straight on to the boot of Jones, who's banged it in. The keeper never even smelt it.".


----------



## DanielaKlein

Todavía no lo tengo muy claro:

Hace mucho (tiempo) que no te veo. -  generalmente se dice cuando no se está viendo a la otra persona
 Hace/Hacía mucho (tiempo) que no te veía. -  cuando te encuentras a la otra persona


Según lo explicado  "hace mucho tiempo" va en presente y imperfecto. Pero por qué pone en la frase siguiente indefinido:?

"Hace mucho tiempo que subió el vídeo."

Tambien es la estructura "hace mucho tiempo" pero aquí si pone indefnido. O no se pueden generalizar los dos ejemplos?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## donbill

Con el indefinido tiene el significado de 'ago'.

Te vi hace mucho tiempo. = I saw you a long time ago.
Se mudaron a España hace cinco años. = They moved to Spain five years ago.


----------



## muradan2

Hace mucho que no te veo "It's a long time since I haven't seen you"
                                     "It's a long time since I (last) saw you"


----------



## stonerocks

Daniela, creo que una diferencia entre las oraciones que mencionas es que los primeros (no te veo, no te veía) son *negativos *- quieren decir que durante el periodo indicado algo *no *pasó. Y ya que este 'negación' aplica a todo el período hasta el presente, se usa presente o imperfecto. 

En contraste, 'subió el vídeo' es una acción *positiva *(y que* pasó una vez* y ya). Para referir a una acción positiva concreta puedes/debes usar 'preterito' ('indefinido'...)

Si fuera una acción positiva pero prolongado, supongo que usaríamos el imperfecto: "Hace mucho (que?) estudiaba inglés en Londres" por ejemplo. 

No domino español, pues, no puedo garantizar que sea correcto, pero es una idea...


----------



## DanielaKlein

ahhhh, sí suena razonable, gracias !!


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## sound shift

muradan2 said:


> Hace mucho que no te veo "It's a long time since I haven't seen you"
> "It's a long time since I (last) saw you"


Lo siento, pero solo vale la segunda. La primera no tiene sentido.


----------



## stonerocks

I'm glad I could help, Daniela! 

Saludos


----------



## muradan2

sound shift said:


> Lo siento, pero solo vale la segunda. La primera no tiene sentido.


Por qué? Si el hecho negativo de no ver a la persona ocurre desde un tiempo pasado hasta el presente, no se debería usar el "present perfect"? O quizá debería ser "it's been a long time..."?


----------



## sound shift

"Since" va con un momento, pero "I haven't seen you" no describe un momento.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias por la respuesta,

acabo de encontrarme con otro ejemplo:

"Hace mucho que no nos reunimos." La forma de "reunimos" puede ser presente igual que indefindo, ¿no?. Pero en este caso sólo puede ser presente como ya hemos explicado antes, ¿no?


Saludos,


Daniela


----------



## Little Chandler

Me encuentro por casualidad en la calle con Pepe: *¿Qué tal, Pepe? Oye, hace mucho que no nos reunimos.*
Me reúno por fin con Pepe: *¿Qué tal, Pepe? Ya hacía mucho que no nos reuníamos.*


----------



## DanielaKlein

Vale, pero "nos reuinomos" sólo puede ser presente en este contexto,¿no?

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Little Chandler

¿A qué contexto te refieres?


----------



## donbill

DanielaKlein said:


> Vale, pero "nos reuinomos" sólo puede ser presente en este contexto,¿no?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela



Hola Daniela:

Hacía mucho tiempo que no nos reuníamos. = We *hadn't* met (got together) for a long time. 
Hace mucho timepo que no nos reunimos. = We *haven't* met (got together) for a long time.

La relación entre las cláusulas es la misma en las dos oraciones: presente/presente; pasado/pasado

Contexto: Hablábamos ayer y nos dimos cuenta de que no nos veíamos / no nos reuníamos desde el año 2012--en otras palabras que hacía unos tres años que no nos veíamos. 

Un saludo


----------

